# Droid DNA Constantly Ringing



## 209eric209 (Dec 14, 2012)

I've had my Droid DNA for a while now and love it. About a month and a half ago I heard a strange phone ringing very faintly during dinner. After about 15 minutes I realized that the noise was coming from my DNA. I checked it and had no notifications. I went to my settings and adjusted every volume level to silent yet it still kept ringing. I turned off my phone (It was even ringing during the shutdown) and started it back up. Problem solved.

Just this last week it happened again. There are no notifications and everything is silent but the phone will continue ringing. Again I restarted the phone but this time the ringing did not stop. It sound like a very generic ringtone, definitely not the one which I currently have set. I tried powering it off but it did not work until the 4th restart.

Anyone else having issues with this? It seems to be happening randomly and is very annoying while in class..
Thanks!


----------



## cstrife999 (Aug 8, 2011)

Wow never heard of this. I am clueless.


----------



## Lykarsis (Nov 16, 2012)

Are you rooted?


----------



## 209eric209 (Dec 14, 2012)

No I am not rooted.



Lykarsis said:


> Are you rooted?


----------



## gitku (Jul 4, 2011)

Time for some hard reset action ...

Sent from my HTC6435LVW using RootzWiki


----------



## skynet11 (Aug 2, 2011)

If you didn't unlock the bootloader, you can still take it back to the Verizon store and get a replacement.


----------



## Davoid (Jan 3, 2012)

Mine did that, I think it may be a fault with the network.


----------



## adamjamess (Feb 21, 2012)

This is currently happening to me. Started in class. Thought it was a machine in my lab. Found out it was my dna. I was unlocked and rooted. But I relocated and went stock. But that was days ago. Almost a week. Didn't have a problem. I haven't tried to hard reset yet. I did take video of it.

Edit: if you do restart or uncheck fast boot and power down, issue resolves itself.

Here's the video


----------



## Tidefan22 (Aug 13, 2011)

Huh that's weird, I have no idea what would cause that. I had a weird problem with my new one I had where outta nowhere when I'd try to make a phone call, I'd get process.android phone has unfortunately stopped then my data would go out for like 10sec then come back on. My Internet worked fine I just couldn't make or receive calls. I did a factory reset and it didn't work, then I though maybe there was something wrong with the sim card, so I took it out and put it back in still didn't work, but my sim card worked fine with my Gnex, got a new sim card, nothing. Finally RUU back to stock, still didn't work. Luckily I hadn't unlocked at the time and was able to get a replacement. Hopefully u get it worked out

Sent from my HTC6435LVW using Xparent BlueTapatalk 2


----------



## jessica7071989 (Feb 21, 2013)

I have a droid DNA I am having the same exact problem!! This time I had my phone bluetoothed to my speaker cause I use it as an alarm and wow all the sudden my phone and speaker goes off like crazy!! It wakes me up and I'm thinking why did I have an alarm set for this time at night!! Looking at my phone it wasnt my alarm or anything . And I have no notifications, no nothing!! This s happened to my phone 3 times know and I just bought this phone brand new almost a month ago!! The only way for me to get it to stop is shutting off my phone and yes it even does it while it is powering down!! Has anyone found out why it does this!!


----------



## 209eric209 (Dec 14, 2012)

Still no luck. I went about a month without a ring and now today it did it again. Has been going non-stop since about 9 am, even through several restarts. I love this phone but I cant deal with this problem. Im forced to leave my phone in my car just to avoid any possible chances of it happening.


----------



## Davoid (Jan 3, 2012)

Mine has done that several times... prior and after root.


----------



## yourbrokenoven (Mar 9, 2012)

Wow. I almost pulled the trigger on buying this phone. Glad I didn't. Or at least haven't yet. I'm still waiting on the HTC One.


----------



## skynet11 (Aug 2, 2011)

yourbrokenoven said:


> Wow. I almost pulled the trigger on buying this phone. Glad I didn't. Or at least haven't yet. I'm still waiting on the HTC One.


If you're on Verizon, you might be waiting a while


----------



## adamjamess (Feb 21, 2012)

To fix this turn off the fastboot option (which is on by default) then power down and back on.

Sent from my HTC6435LVW using Tapatalk 2


----------

